# Monday's MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

4:05pm PT - 
White Sox (WCIU) @ Indians (FSN Ohio & EI 754) & ESPN 2

4:35pm PT - 
Marlins (FSN Florida & EI 755) @ Braves (WTBS)

5:05pm PT - 
Tigers (FSN Detroit & EI 756) @ Royals (No TV)

7:05pm PT - 
Angels (No TV) @ Mariners (FSN Northwest & EI 757)


----------

